# couci couça / comme ci comme ça



## xx_contagious_xx

je n'ai cpmpris bien c'est quoi *c**oussi coussa* en espagnol??
le contexte est " moi, ca va coussi coussa"


----------



## rocamadour

xx_contagious_xx said:


> je n'ai cpmpris bien c'est quoi *c**oussi coussa* en espagnol??
> le contexte est " moi, ca va coussi coussa"


 
Hola! 
Si no me equivoco tendrías que escribirlo *comme ci comme ça* (= así así, regular)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ca ne serais, un Franitalienne, Ca s'écoute plus comme unemot italien
que francaise, Je crois que ca veut dire comme ci comme ca


----------



## DearPrudence

En fait, ça s'écrit "couci couça". Je trouve ça mignon, moi, mais malheureusement, de plus en plus, les jeunes disent simplement "bof"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:


> En fait, ça s'écrit "couci couça". Je trouve ça mignon, moi, mais malheureusement, de plus en plus, les jeunes disent simplement "bof"


Pero eso se sigue usando, digo nunca lo he visto en le escuela, ¿No lo más correcto es decir "comme ci comme ca"


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo diría _de aquella manera_. (¡Ei! Respuesta intuitiva, que no he mirado diccionarios.). ¡Ah! También _vamos tirando_ y cosas así.

Pero por supuesto me refiero a _comme ci comme ça._
-


----------



## rocamadour

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pero eso se sigue usando, digo nunca lo he visto en le escuela, ¿No lo más correcto es decir "comme ci comme ça"


Yo siempre lo he encontrado escrito de esta manera... pero como DearPrudence es la única nativa aquí...


----------



## DearPrudence

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pero eso se sigue usando, digo nunca lo he visto en le escuela, ¿No lo más correcto es decir "comme ci comme ca"


Lo divertido es que oí "comme ci comme ça" / "couci couça" más en Inglaterra, en clase de francés, que en la vida cotidiana en Francia. Se sigue usando pero pienso que se usa cada vez menos (desgradaciadamente porque personalmente me gusta esta expresión).
No sé si he contestado a tu pregunta.  
Y además estoy segura de que algunos forer@s no estén de acuerdo conmigo  

No dudéis en corregir mi español. Gracias.  


edit: ¿No entiendo o no me creís?   
Un lien vers un dictionnaire parmi tant d'autres (me he olvidado de que como se diría "lien"   ... Argh)


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Como os lo dijo Dear-Prudence, couci-couça es una forma de decir comme ci, comme ça: así, así / bueeeeeeeeeeeeeno/ tirando / tirandillo...

Es un poco más popular que comme ci, comme ça, pero no deja de ser correcto y simpático. 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:


> Lo divertido es que oí "comme ci comme ça" / "couci couça" más en Inglaterra, en clase de francés, que en la vida cotidiana en Francia. Se sigue usando pero pienso que se usa cada vez menos (desgradaciadamente porque personalmente me gusta esta expresión).
> No sé si he contestado a tu pregunta.
> Y además estoy segura de que algunos forer@s no estén de acuerdo conmigo
> 
> No dudéis en corregir mi español. Gracias.
> 
> 
> edit: ¿No entiendo o no me creís?
> Un lien vers un dictionnaire parmi tant d'autres (me he olvidado de que como se diría "lien"  ... Argh)


 
Si te entendí bien, quisiste decir, que comme ci comme ca, ya no es muy usado en el hablar cotidiano de os franceses, o te referías a coussi couca


----------



## DearPrudence

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Si te entendí bien, quisiste decir, que comme ci comme ca, ya no es muy usado en el hablar cotidiano de os franceses, o te referías a coussi couca


 
Los dos  Pero sólo es mi opinón. Tengo la impresión de que hace muchísimo que no he entendido estas expresiones aunque sé muy bien lo que significan.
Se enseignan a los extranjeros a contestar:
*"Comment ça va ?*
*- Comme ci comme comme ça"*

Pero en realidad, la mayoría del tiempo, los (jovenes) franceses sólo contestan:
*"Mouais/Bof/Mmm"*  

Pero hay que defender estas muy bonitas expresiones.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:


> Los dos  Pero sólo es mi opinón. Tengo la impresión de que hace muchísimo que no he entendido estas expresiones aunque sé muy bien lo que significan.
> Se enseignñan a los extranjeros a contestar:
> *"Comment ça va ?*
> *- Comme ci comme comme ça"*
> 
> Pero en realidad, la mayoría del tiempo, los (jovenes) franceses sólo contestan:
> *"Mouais/Bof/Mmm"*
> 
> Pero hay que defender estas muy bonitas expresiones.


¡Guau! Acabas de tirar todos mis conocimientos del francés. Yo siempre decia Comme ci comme ca.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je je, no te preocupes, está muy bien de verdad.  Quizás pueda soñar un poco extraño porque eres joven pero me parece que tendría que protegir esta pobre expresión. ¿Preferiría de verdad decir "bof" o "mouais?  ¡Qué horror!


----------



## Domtom

-


DearPrudence said:


> Y además estoy segura de que algunos forer@s no estén estarán de acuerdo conmigo
> 
> No dudéis en corregir mi español. Gracias.
> 
> 
> edit: ¿No entiendo o no me creís creéis?
> Un lien vers un dictionnaire parmi tant d'autres (me he olvidado de que como se diría "lien"  ... Argh)


 
_lien_ en español es _enlace_.
-


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:


> Je je, no te preocupes, está muy bien de verdad.  Quizás pueda soñar sonar un poco extraño porque eres joven pero me parece que tendría tendrías que protegir proteger esta pobre expresión. ¿Preferiría Preferirías de verdad decir "bof" o "mouais?  ¡Qué horror!


 
¡Claro que no! Me encanta el comme ci comme ca. 

Ahora acerce de las correcciones, No puedes usar Tú y después Usted, Además al ser mayor que yo, lo normal es que me hables de tú.

¡Como en el francés!


----------



## Domtom

-


DearPrudence said:


> Tengo la impresión de que hace muchísimo que no he entendido *oído* estas expresiones aunque sé muy bien lo que significan.
> Se enseignan  enseña a los extranjeros


-


----------



## DearPrudence

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡Claro que no! Me encanta el comme ci comme ca.
> 
> Ahora acerce de las correcciones, No puedes usar Tú y después Usted, Además al ser mayor que yo, lo normal es que me hables de tú.
> 
> ¡Como en el francés!


Arf, quería decir *"il faut protéger"* (sí, todo el mundo, los franceses y los extranjeros): *hay que proteger*, ... tout simplement
Gracias por las correciones. Dado la hora, no está mal para mí  (étant donné l'heure (tardive), c'est pas mal du tout pour moi)

y Miguelillo: no tengo la costumbre utilisar "tú" porque no lo usamos mucho en clase...  

sí, enlace, verdad .. Je suis bien bêtinette parfois


----------



## Miguelillo 87

DearPrudence said:


> Arf, quería decir *"il faut protéger"* (sí, todo el mundo, los franceses y los extranjeros): *hay que proteger*, ... tout simplement
> Gracias por las correciones. Dado la hora, no está mal para mí (étant donné l'heure (tardive), c'est pas mal du tout pour moi)
> 
> y Miguelillo: no tengo la costumbre utilisar "tú" porque no lo usamos mucho en clase...
> 
> sí, enlace, verdad .. Je suis bien bêtinette parfois


 
O.K je te compris, en clase on doit utiliser beaucoup le vous, mais comme on utilise le tú toujours en espagnol, Ca c'est trés compliqué.


----------



## Domtom

"Les hommes doivent être comme ci et les femmes comme ça."

He pensado en poner

"Los hombres deben ser así y las mujeres asá."

Pero la *RAE* no reconoce la palabra "asá"; ahora bien, a mí me suena, se oye. Iría emparejada con la otra, "así", como en el francés el par "comme ci ... comme ça". En caso de que decida evitarla (¿tan terrible es ese "asá"?), ¿tenéis alguna alternativa?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Me parece perfecto. En la RAE lo dan a "así".
Mira este ejemplo sacado de El Mundo es ancho y ajeno de Ciro Alegría:
_"¿No saben de una mujer desaparecida, que haya tenido la cara así y el vestido asá?"
_Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

Gracias, *Gurb*. Sí, voy a ponerlo y fuera romperse la cabeza; no sé porque la *RAE* tiene manía a esta pobre palabrita...


----------



## Pilllise

Hola! 
Soy del Québec !


Couci-couça est accepté en français bien qu'étant un mot d'origine Italienne "così così". Au Québec, il considéré comme désuet. C'est rare que l'on peut l'entendre. 
Chaque _populasse_ a sa manière de parler !!
En français littéraire: Comme ci, comme ça !
En Espagnol littéraire: Así así !

Forme usuel: Bof, pas pire, pas si mal, plus ou moins, ça peut aller, ça va ça va, ça va comme ça vient, etc...

Formas usuales: Regular, normal, bien bien, mas o menos, tirando, tirandillo, estoy aquí, etc...


----------



## Bouri

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

Je cherche un équivalent en espagnol de "couci-couça", autre que así así, más o menos. J'ai cru entendre, par ma correspondante quelque chose qui ressemble à Pitxi Pitxi ou Pitchi Pitchi : Etant donné qu'elle est Mexicaine, il s'agit peut-être d'un dialecte?

En vous remerciant d'avance 


Bouri


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
En Espagne, nous utilisons "así o asá" - voir ce fil: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=704462
Otras formas: "ni fu, ni fa", "*pichí, pichá*", "ni chicha, ni  limoná", etc.


----------



## Orphaios

Bonjour, Bouri: à coup sûr ce serait "pichí-pichá". On dit ça en Espagne aussi  Ce n'est donc pas dialectal mais tout simplement mignon et familier.


----------



## drine

Hola
Je cherche à traduire en espagnol couci couça, j'ai trouvé ni fu ni fa sur WR, avez vous d'autres suggestions????


----------



## reureu

Il s'agit d'un diminutif de "comme ci comme ça".

En espagnol, ça pourrait donner ceci:

"así así"
 "así asá"
"ni fu ni fa"
"mediocre" (avec une connotation un peu plus négative)
Jette un oeil à la traduction de l'expression anglaise "so-so".

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Il serait très utile que vous nous donniez une phrase... Je vous recommande surtout de lire cette ancienne discussion depuis le début.

Bonne nuit,


swift


----------

